# Marzocchi Corsa SL LR / 2011



## Yeco (Jan 12, 2011)

Hola a Todos los Bikers de este foro, una pregunta, alguien sabe como esta saliendo la Corsa de Marzocchi, actualmente tengo una SID Team del 04 y quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes conoce de esta suspensión


----------



## Yeco (Jan 12, 2011)

Nadie tiene comentarios de la Corsa?
Saludos


----------



## Yeco (Jan 12, 2011)

Nadie tiene comentarios de la Corsa?
Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeco said:


> Nadie tiene comentarios de la Corsa?
> Saludos


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pues parece que no ,

Saludos


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

yo tengo la corsa cento de 2009 (creo que es 2009). Reemplazó una RS Reba que tiraba aceite. El único cambio que noté en desempeño es que la RS era de 115mm y la Corsa de 100mm. Es más fácil de ajustar la presión de aire (no se maneja el aire positivo y negativo de manera separada). No he tenido problema alguno y le he dado buen uso
Creo que las Marzocchi dieron lata un par de años (o tres o cuatro) pero parece que ya han mejorado bastante

saludos!


----------



## Yeco (Jan 12, 2011)

triphop said:


> yo tengo la corsa cento de 2009 (creo que es 2009). Reemplazó una RS Reba que tiraba aceite. El único cambio que noté en desempeño es que la RS era de 115mm y la Corsa de 100mm. Es más fácil de ajustar la presión de aire (no se maneja el aire positivo y negativo de manera separada). No he tenido problema alguno y le he dado buen uso
> Creo que las Marzocchi dieron lata un par de años (o tres o cuatro) pero parece que ya han mejorado bastante
> 
> saludos!


Muchas gracias por tus comentarios, yo estoy pensando en cambiar mi SID team del 04, por la corsa y principalmente es por el recorrido, para tener 100mm y por que las botellas son de 32mm aparte de que la Sid con los frenos de discos flexa mucho, por eso tengo duda del desempeño de esta suspensión.
Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

la SID Flexa?


----------



## Yeco (Jan 12, 2011)

ritopc said:


> la SID Flexa?


hola Amigo, efectivamente los primeros modelos del 04 flexan cuando le metes disco, cuando vas bajando y le metes freno la suspension pareciera que se mete al cuadro.
saludos


----------

